# Diamond Labs ECA 30+



## MISTRESSPHOENIX

Hi All,

Just started this suppliment after reading on here how great it is for fat stripping/weight loss. Also ordered some Green Tea Extract tablets as these were suggested to take along side as well and they should have great results.Do they really supress your appetite, as this is what i desperatly need!!!

Anyone else tried these??

Do they work? Is there anything better??

All advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks Guys. mg:


----------



## freddee

I at the moment am taking T5's and green tea but really prefared the ECA's I took one at breakfast and then one at lunchtime they give you plenty of energy, I don't know about suppressing your appetite, I would look to eat small clean meals regulary rather than look to something to help you stop eating, it will help you have a steady stream of energy which will promote fat loss, look to your shape not your weight!!!!


----------



## Mikeelarge

They do work well and definately supressed my appetite, you have to watch it a little when you stop taking them as i did find i was fighting the hunger somewhat so have in place some very low fat snacks just in case. I would also recommend CLA alongside the ECA's too. Good luck....oh and start with 1 tab to start with as 2 is quite strong imho. :becky:


----------



## MISTRESSPHOENIX

Thanks for comments Guys.

I am taking Pharma Nord CLA with Green Tea, I don't know if they help, it's hard to say with some of these products!

I do have a good low fat/low carb diet as i have just been on a VLCD diet since Jan to loose the last 3st of my weight (now lost 7st).

As i do alot of exercise daily i was finding myself starving hungry all day long and was filling up on fruit just to get through the day, which in turn made me put on a bit of weight or not loose any at all.

So i read i should up my daily protein, so i have a maximuscle promax diet bar halfway through each day and if i need to a tin of tuna in spring water.

That seems to work for the hunger side of it.

I don't know if i should have something after my daily hour kettlebell workout, then 1/2 hour dumbells for my arms and a stomach session, i looked at the Boditronics Whey 2o as it fat and carb free with 20g protein per serving as a possibility to try.

What do you think?? I don't want anything that puts any weight on, and i do need more energy each day.

Any help would be FAB.


----------



## thetong6969

yeah sounds good

get off te bars though and eat more protein as muscle builds it strips fat

also get a prolonged protein drink like extreme nutritions slow release protein(can't remember the name but someone will fill it in)

and if your working hard on kettlebells etc a protein drink before bed to

add some salad as roughage


----------



## MISTRESSPHOENIX

Thanks for advice, just looked for this protein powder, i think it's Extreme Nutrition pro 6.

It sounds like the one you mean.

Should i have that instead of the bar halfway through the day then and also before bed???

I am so fanatical about my diet and what i can and can't eat as it would be my worst nightmare to now put any weight on after i've come so far now.

All suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thankyou all..


----------



## ronnie cutler

ECA 30+ do work very well. but i found as your tolerance increases, the fat loss effects decrease. when i took them for longer than recommended i started getting some shakes from them.

if you're looking for a protein powder and fat loss is your goal, have a look at this zero carbs, sugar & fat protein powder from vpx.

ZERO Carb Whey Protein Isolate Powder 4 lbs | VPX Sports


----------



## Mikeelarge

With regards to the Pharma Nord CLA / Green Tea, check the quantity of the CLA as the problem with these combo packs is the dosage is usually much lower than you require. You need a minimum of 4000mg of CLA per day (ideally 4000 - 6000mg per day) and i have a feeling you may be well short of that with the Pharma Nord.

With regards to the hunger, you need to eat more to avoid going into starvation mode which means the body will hold onto fat stores. If you incorporate oats and lots of vegetables into your day then this should limit your hunger.

Also the Reflex Micro Whey is worth a look as it has excellent stats for your requirements.

I hope this helps.


----------



## MISTRESSPHOENIX

OH BUGGER that's another suppliment that isn't strong enough then, these are only

1800mg daily.

Can you tell me which one's i should buy then please.

Thanks for your advice, it's good to know there are people out there to help me along the way.

Thanks alot MIKEELARGE, Very much appreciated...


----------



## Mikeelarge

Well at the moment i buy these and take 4 a day, so 45 days worth which is pretty good value. Although p&p charges also need adding but then i buy with other products so it isn't too bad. :becky:

Remember to click on the 180 caps tub in the drop down box for £17.99.

CLA from Myprotein.co.uk


----------



## MISTRESSPHOENIX

Thanks alot MIKEELARGE, i'll order them today.

At least then i'll know i'm taking a beneficial amount to do the job there supposed to do.

Many Thanks...:clap2:


----------



## MISTRESSPHOENIX

P.S. MIKEELARGE can i have that code for the discount please, can't PM you as i haven't posted 15 times so it tells me...I can read PM but i just can't send any yet.

Thanks alot...


----------

